# I've had enough



## Recovered1

I've been married almost 31 years. My husband is a serial cheater. Honestly I have stayed because of fear of change of lifestyle. We barely have sex in 3 years, because of health reasons and I have no desire to be with him. The cheating started when I was pregnant. It was a very traumatic experience. But I stayed.
We lack any kind of intimacy and have little in common. We only connect around travel and family. We've been to counseling at least 4 times. After a couple of sessions he gradually backs out.
In addition to the infidelity he's been mentally abusive by putting me down and complaining about everything. 
After discovering text messages from his latest conquest at work, I've decided I am out. I plan on asking him to move out before Thanksgiving.
Its time to move on.


----------



## EleGirl

I'm sure this has been hard to deal with. Ending this marriage should be a very good, healthy thing for you to do. You need to take care of yourself.

Have you told your husband yet that you are filing for divorce? Have you seen an attorney?


----------



## justaguylookingforhelp

Sorry to read this. It is a good thing you are reaching out, though. It is helpful to have a space to talk about things like this.

I can tell you as someone who was married to a serial cheater, I know where you are coming from. My ex had several affairs and I took her back because I was afraid of change and all that. The change is hard but you are better off. Trust me. There will be good days and bad, ups and downs, but things will be better for the long term, no doubt about it.


----------



## Recovered1

EleGirl said:


> I'm sure this has been hard to deal with. Ending this marriage should be a very good, healthy thing for you to do. You need to take care of yourself.
> 
> Have you told your husband yet that you are filing for divorce? Have you seen an attorney?


Sorry for the delayed response. I will tell him in a couple of days and I saw an attorney last week.


----------

